# wow windows 7



## _surrender_ (24. Juli 2009)

guten morgen,
ich wollt ma fragn ob ihr mir sagn könnt ob wow auch auf windows 7
einwandfrei läuft(ohne laggs, abstürtze ect.) und werdet ihr euch das 
neue betriebssystem kaufen??


----------



## stoneyweb21 (24. Juli 2009)

hi

ja wow läuft unter windows 7 sehr gut, hatte bis her noch keinen absturz gehabt, benutze die 64bit version von windows 7 rc1.

kann ich nur empfehlen, vista treiber laufen auch unter windwows 7 also, keine probleme mit treibern.

teste es einfach mal und entscheide selber ob du es kaufen möchtest.


gruss

sansiba


----------



## Cartman666 (24. Juli 2009)

WoW läuft problemlos unter Windows 7, es wurden ja schon für Vista ein paar Anpassungen vorgenommen, z.B. daß Ordner, in die das Spiel schreibt, nicht unter "Programme" liegen, weil dieser Ordner und die Unterordner extra geschützt sind.
Es sind also keine Probleme zu erwarten, die es nicht unter Vista auch geben kann.

Für die mittlere Zukunft wird ein Umstieg von XP zu Windows 7 sinnvoll für Spieler sein, weil ja immer mehr Spiele DX 10 unterstützen.
Und ich muss mich aus beruflichen Gründen sowieso immer mit den aktuellsten Windows Versionen beschäftigen.


----------



## EpicHeals (24. Juli 2009)

_surrender_ schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> ich wollt ma fragn ob ihr mir sagn könnt ob wow auch auf windows 7
> einwandfrei läuft(ohne laggs, abstürtze ect.) und werdet ihr euch das
> neue betriebssystem kaufen??



Ich habs selber noch nicht getestet. Aber es wird wohl gut laufen. Windows 7 ist wie Windows Vista kein eigenständiges neues OS. Es ist mehr ein Update. Ausserdem läuft WoW auf jeden Betriebssystem inkl. Mac und Linux (mit Wine).


----------



## _surrender_ (24. Juli 2009)

dankeschön für die antworten, ich glaub ich werd mal die testversion ausprobiern ^^


----------



## Uranius (24. Juli 2009)

Tu das, es lohnt.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (24. Juli 2009)

EpicHeals schrieb:


> Ich habs selber noch nicht getestet. Aber es wird wohl gut laufen. Windows 7 ist wie Windows Vista kein eigenständiges neues OS. Es ist mehr ein Update. Ausserdem läuft WoW auf jeden Betriebssystem inkl. Mac und Linux (mit Wine).




Au weia, einfach mal besser informieren.

Wenn es ein Update wäre, warum wurde dann der Kernel komplett neu gemacht ?

Immer diese Computerbild-Leser, null Peilung, aber Hauptsache ein Post mehr in der Statistik.


@Thread: es läuft gut, mit genau den gleichen Problemen wie unter allen anderen Windows Versionen, ohne die regirosen Nachteile von VISTA.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Juli 2009)

im gegensatz zu sacred 2 *hust* läuft wow aller erste sahne auf meinem win 7 rc system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die home premium version hab ich mir damals bei der vorbestellungsaktion auch direkt gesichert. adios win xp


----------



## EpicHeals (24. Juli 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Au weia, einfach mal besser informieren.
> 
> Wenn es ein Update wäre, warum wurde dann der Kernel komplett neu gemacht ?
> 
> ...



"Bei Windows 7 handelt es sich nicht um eine Neuentwicklung, sondern um eine Weiterentwicklung von Windows Vista (so wie Vista eine Weiterentwicklung von Windows XP ist). Mit Vista eingeführte Neuerungen bleiben also erhalten."

Quelle: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Windows-7-u.../meldung/142386

Soviel zum Thema Computerbild Leser...


----------



## Ultimo01 (22. November 2009)

stoneyweb21 schrieb:


> benutze die 64bit version von windows 7 rc1.




Ist das Die Normale Käufliche Version von Windows 7 oder ist das so ne Art Beta version?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. November 2009)

Win 7 64 Bit Ultimate geht wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (22. November 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Win 7 64 Bit Ultimate geht wunderbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann wird auch 64 bit Home Premium gehen oder?


----------



## CaptainZer0 (22. November 2009)

es gibt schon zehntausend threats dazu, und ausserdem wozu gibts google?


----------



## sforce (22. November 2009)

Hi,
also ich muss sagen win7 insgesamt geil keine systemabstürze kein installations hardware oder treiber problem.
Genauso hat es kein problem mit jeglichen Spielen.

mfg sforce


----------



## Ultimo01 (22. November 2009)

CaptainZer0 schrieb:


> es gibt schon zehntausend threats dazu, und ausserdem wozu gibts google?




Deswegen hab ich ja auch Sufu benutzt du Flachkopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orkato (22. November 2009)

Nutze Win 7 64 Bit Ultimate und habe seit dem Umstieg von XP Diverse WoW Errors ,sprich Abstürze (bisher nur bei Flügen und an manchen stellen in Dalaran). Bei anderen Spielen gibt es bisher keine Probleme.
Habe eine Nvidia Zotac 285 AMP!, soweit ich es bisher raus habe scheint jenes meist mit Nvidia Karten zusammen zu hängen, müsste mich mal auf raffen meine alte ATI 4870 wieder ein zu bauen um das gegen zu Testen.


----------



## D@rksun (22. November 2009)

ja läuft super.

Windows 7 schon seid der Test Version in Benutzung


----------



## jeef (22. November 2009)

Jo soll ganz gut laufen,
aber kein Grund für mich von XP zu wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ganzen Schnickschnack brauch doch eh keine Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (22. November 2009)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Dann wird auch 64 bit Home Premium gehen oder?




Denk schon ist ja bloß ne Erweiterung von Windows und nicht vom eigentlichen OS


----------



## Pyrodimi (22. November 2009)

Orkato schrieb:


> Nutze Win 7 64 Bit Ultimate und habe seit dem Umstieg von XP Diverse WoW Errors ,sprich Abstürze (bisher nur bei Flügen und an manchen stellen in Dalaran). Bei anderen Spielen gibt es bisher keine Probleme.
> Habe eine Nvidia Zotac 285 AMP!, soweit ich es bisher raus habe scheint jenes meist mit Nvidia Karten zusammen zu hängen, müsste mich mal auf raffen meine alte ATI 4870 wieder ein zu bauen um das gegen zu Testen.



Das Problem hab ich auch mit der ATI HD4870 und Seven Prof 64Bit. Die errors sind soweit reproduzierbar das es nur in Dala und umgebung auftritt.
Ursache? Unbekannt Auslöse? Unbekannt
Problem tritt nur unter Seven auf, Vista Ultimate 64Bit alles ok

Zum Thema Vista/Seven...Seven basiert auf den Vistakernel, UAC,Volumesachattenkopien etc alles auf Vista basierend...ich bemängel die großen Lügen über Seven..von wegen schneller besser stabler....is absolut kein unterschied zu Vista zu bemerken, bis auf die Optischen spielereienund der (unwichtigere) schnellere Boot die verdammt umständliche Heimnetzwerkerstellung und das es von der UAC von hausaus total unsicher eingestellt ist um den Leuten vorzugaukeln das sich die UAC weniger oft meldet -.-


----------



## Engelsblut (22. November 2009)

mit meinem asus lappi + win 7 home premium 64 bit läuft alles tadellos


----------



## D@rksun (22. November 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Jo soll ganz gut laufen,
> aber kein Grund für mich von XP zu wechseln
> 
> 
> ...



Spätetensten wenn es keine Updates mehr für XP gibt werdet ihr wechseln müssen.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2009)

D@rksun schrieb:


> Spätetensten wenn es keine Updates mehr für XP gibt werdet ihr wechseln müssen.


meinten die nicht mal bis 2013 gibts noch welche?


----------



## D@rksun (22. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> meinten die nicht mal bis 2013 gibts noch welche?



Aber nur Sicherheitsrelevante und auch nur wer min Sp2 installiert hat


----------



## Rohal (8. Dezember 2009)

D@rksun schrieb:


> Aber nur Sicherheitsrelevante und auch nur wer min Sp2 installiert hat



Hallo,

nicht ganz. Ein Windows XP System mit SP2 wird nur noch bis Mitte 2010
mit Security Updates versorgt, SP3 dann noch etwas länger.

Sorry alte Posting aber nicht das jemand sich wundert.

Grüße
Rohal


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2009)

_Leichenschänder.. :[_


----------



## Klos1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Edit: Grad seh ich es auch. Das Ding ist ja schon uralt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wendeltreppe2K9 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hey zusammen,
ich kann nur sagen, dass einige von euch Recht haben und andere wieder nicht..

Windows XP mag für viele nen stabiles OS sein, aus heutigen, ich betone aus heutigen Security (Sicherheits) Aspekten ist es kein sicheres OS mehr.. Zur Info, mein Wow lief auf Windows XP gut und läuft aktuell auch auf Windows Vista Ultimate 32 Bit einwandfrei. Vista haben zwar viele zerrissen, aber wenn man jemand gefragt hat, dann hat sich keiner über das OS in Bezug auf Sicherheit beschwert, sondern eher andere Dinge.. (ressourcenfressend, die UAC etc..)
Gebt doch bei den jeweiligen OS-Systemen mal cmd ein oder "Eingabeaufforderung" und schaut euch die Versionsnummer an.
Vista war wie auch Windows Server 2008 ein neue Version und daher neues OS.. Und Windows 7 ist eine Weiterentwicklung.. schaut euch die Versionsnummern an.. Ich arbeite für den Laden und sollte die wissen.. und ihr habt recht, lasst euch von Computerbild und anderen Medien nichts erzählen..
Was ich aber hier nicht herauslas, kann Wow nun mit 64 Bit Systemen arbeiten und deren Vorteil nutzen, bzw. ausspielen ??
Habt ihr da ne genauere Info oder sogar Erfahrungswerte ? Die würden mich interessieren..
MFG
Wendeltreppe2K9


----------



## Klos1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Nein, kann es nicht. Wow ist keine 64bit-Software. Nur 64bit-Prozesse könnten einen Nutzen daraus ziehen, wie z.b. halt eben mehr als 2GB Ram verbraten. Ein 32bit-Prozess kann das nicht so ohne weiteres, auch wenn du ein 64bit-OS hast.

Dein Wow nutzt also das Wow64-Subsystem, wie jede andere 32bit-Software auch. Dadurch hast du keinen spürbaren Nachteil, aber auch keinen Vorteil.

Und zu Vista und Windows 7: Windows 7 baut auf Vista auf. Es ist völlig falsch, daß Windows 7 einen völlig neuen Kernel hat, so wie es weiter vorn behauptet wurde.
Der Kernel baut auf Vista auf, es ist eine Evolution des Vista-Kernels und kein komplett neuer Kernel. Im Prinzip ist Windows 7 nicht viel mehr, als ein Update für Vista.
Das hat jemand weiter vorn im Thread schon richtig erkannt. 

Und dieses Wissen stammt, wie weiter vorn auch schon vorwurfsvoll kam, nicht von der Computerbild, sondern geht einem Interview mit einen Microsoft-Mitarbeiter hervor.
Desweiteren: Wenn Windows einen völlig neu entwickelten Kernel hätte, dann würden wohl nicht sämtliche Treiber von Vista auch unter Windows 7 laufen. Tun sie aber ausnahmslos bei mir.


----------

